# [emerge]problemas con python y openssl {SOLUCIONADO}

## upszot

Hola gente..

 Desde hace unos dias me esta pasando que al emergear  paquetes, me aparece la siguiente leyenda en el momento que instala el paquete y se cancela el emerge...

```
  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage/elog/mod_mail.py", line 40, in process

    portage.mail.send_mail(mysettings, mymessage)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage/mail.py", line 142, in send_mail

    myconn.starttls()

  File "/usr/lib/python2.6/smtplib.py", line 615, in starttls

    raise RuntimeError("No SSL support included in this Python")

RuntimeError: No SSL support included in this Python

```

 (quedando aparentemente el paquete instalado)... como es en este caso..

 *Quote:*   

> M1530 upszot # equery list -i fuseiso
> 
> [ Searching for package 'fuseiso' in all categories among: ]
> 
>  * installed packages
> ...

 ...dejo un log como para que vean lo que hace... http://pastebin.com/nQpYmmt0

estas son las versiones que tengo instaladas de python y openssl...

```
1530 upszot # equery list -i openssl

[ Searching for package 'openssl' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [ ~] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8o-r2 (0.9.8)

[I--] [M~] dev-libs/openssl-1.0.0a-r2 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-python/pyopenssl-0.10-r1 (0)

M1530 upszot # equery list -i python 

[ Searching for package 'python' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [ ~] app-admin/eselect-python-20100321 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-admin/python-updater-0.8 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-lang/python-2.6.5-r3 (2.6)

[I--] [  ] dev-lang/python-3.1.2-r4 (3.1)

[I--] [  ] dev-python/dbus-python-0.83.0-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-python/dnspython-1.8.0 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-python/gst-python-0.10.17 (0.10)

[I--] [  ] dev-python/notify-python-0.1.1-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-python/python-iwscan-20080402 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-python/python-wpactrl-20081102 (0)

[I--] [ ~] dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.4 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-python/wxpython-2.8.10.1 (2.8)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/krosspython-4.4.5 (4.4)

M1530 upszot # emerge -pv python openssl

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/openssl-1.0.0a-r3 [1.0.0a-r2] USE="zlib -bindist -gmp -kerberos -rfc3779 -sse2 -test (-sslv2%)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/python-3.1.2-r4  USE="gdbm ncurses readline sqlite ssl threads (wide-unicode) xml -build -doc -examples -ipv6 -tk -wininst" 0 kB

```

alguna idea??

----------

## pelelademadera

creo, solo creo que el problema es que no tenes ningun python 2.5 instalado

por si las moscas trata de hacer un python-updater, y a la version 2.6

----------

## upszot

pelela... hice lo que me dijiste, pero con ese mismo comando me paso lo mismo...

http://pastebin.com/TqAkhNVd

ahi esta la salida, como para que vean..

alguna otra idea?

----------

## quilosaq

Parece que tienes configurado portage para que envíe los log usando el correo.

```
grep ELOG_SYSTEM /etc/make.conf

grep ELOG_MAILURI /etc/make.conf
```

Si es así y quieres mantenerlo, comprueba que python está compilado con soporte ssl

```
equery uses python | grep ssl
```

----------

## upszot

hola.. si tal como lo suponias tengo configurado en /etc/make.conf para que emerge me mande mails... (esto esta funcionando hace tiempo)

 y ahora que me fijo la ultima vez que me mando mail fue el 20 de agosto... y por lo que veo ese dia al actualizar el sistema instalo estos paquetes entre otros..

 *Quote:*   

> dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8o-r2
> 
> dev-libs/openssl-1.0.0a-r2
> 
> dev-python/setuptools-0.6.14

  con respecto a lo que me decis de compilar python con soporte para ssl ... asi esta echo en ambas versiones...

 *Quote:*   

> M1530 upszot # equery uses python
> 
> [ Searching for packages matching python... ]
> 
> [ Colour Code : set unset ]
> ...

 por lo que no entiendo pq me dice que la version 2.6 no tiene soporte para ssl...  :Shocked: 

.... estoy buscando por internet y todavia no logro encontrar nada que me ayude... en algunos casos para otras distribuciones (e incluso otras versiones de python) se hablaba de instalar un paquete "libssl-dev" pero en portage no existe... asique quisas con estas versiones mas nuevas no exista el mismo...

de momento sigo haciendo agua con este tema... y no me esta dejando compilar nada....

saludos

----------

## upszot

por lo que me habias dicho de los mails que manda emerge... me dejaste pensando , que probablemente el echo de que se me cancele la instalacion es pq quiera mandar ese dichoso mail... 

 asi que lo que hice fue, comentar las lineas con respecto al envio del mail en /etc/make.conf  y despues probe actualizar portage (que me lo venia pidiendo)...

el tema es que me dejo... 

asi que ahora estoy corriendo "python-update"  a ver si esta vez termina bien, y despues voy a volver a habilitar el soporte para el envio de mail y probar de emerger algo a ver si con eso se me soluciono el tema...

ya les estare contando en un ratito como me fue...

----------

## upszot

Solucionado =))

les comento por si a alguno le pasa... dejo cual fue mi solucion...

hice lo que les conte arriba.... comente el envio de mail en /etc/make.conf  y ejecute "python-updater" 

eso no me soluciono el tema, pq cuando volvi a descomentar el envio de mail, siguio pinchando...

asi que procedi a comentar nuevamente el envio de mail, y updatie openssl a "dev-libs/openssl-1.0.0a-r3"  

después de eso al habilitar el envio de mail, funciono perfectamente... emergea los paquetes sin cancelarse y envia los mails =))

Gracias a todos por la ayuda

----------

